# Beyerdynamic DT-1770 Mod Thread



## TwoEars

Hi, guys. This started as a post over in the DT-1770 discussion thread but I'm moving it here out of respect for that thread and not to hijack it too much.
  
So here's the story. Right away when I got the DT1770's I noticed that these cans had potential, the midrange was nice and smooth, treble was extended and smooth, soundstage was very good and precise for closed cans, timbre was good, bass was deep and with layering. But I also noticed that these cans had a few problems. The problems were these:
  
1) For me the midrange lacked intimacy, air and ease compared to my HD650 and HD800. The DT1770 sounded good... but something was wrong. The sound was a little bit "slow" or "mellow". I didn't automatically want to grab the DT1770's over my HD650's. For a lack of a better word the DT1770's lacked absolute transparency and musicality. Female vocals didn't really grab me.
  
2) The midrange was great, but the bass was overpowering and bleeding into the midrange. In stock form these are not neutral cans, not by a longshot. I would not recommend these stock for mixing. Not as bad as some other high-end closed cans on the market but still...  EQ'ing will be needed. More on that later.
  
First off before I did anything else I put the DT1770's on an accelerated burn-in schedule. 30 hours of Rammstein on loud volume. There is not a can in the world which isn't at least 90% burned in after that, but the sound didn't really change much. I had hoped that the midrange would open up but it didn't, more drastic measures were needed. I started by taking off the headphone cushions and then also the thick foam pads on either side of the headphone. This was a big improvement in the midrange, definitely clearer and more easy going. But now something else was bothering me, when playing tracks with a lot of bass I could hear small crackling sounds. It sounded like something was moving about. Almost as if the white textile mebrane which had been behind the thick foam piece was now moving about, and maybe it was. So I listened for an hour or so more and then I decided to go all in.
  
In the end these were all the things which came out of the DT1770's and which were obstructing the sound:
  

  
One thick foam piece, one thin textile mebrane, another thin membrane. I suppose it's all there to tune the sound but you gotta remember that whenever you tune sound using foam and membranes you also take away alot of details, directness and ease in the music. In the extreme case scenario imagine listening to a pair of headphones through a pillow, how good does that sound? Ideally you want as little as possible between your ears and the headphone drivers. The more direct path the better, the rest is EQ if needed. And here is the end result:
  

  
Looks pretty good. And here is the HD650 for comparision. Also with visible driver:
  

  
This here opened up the midrange of the DT1770 something astronomical. Problem solved. Now let's deal with that bloated bass. This might change but right now I settled on a -3.5 dB bass EQ from zero to about 200 Hz. Then I also EQ'ed down the treble about 3 dB to compensate for removing all those treble reducing foams and mebranes. Like this:
  

  
And the result? To my ears these headphones are now so much better it's not even funny. Before the midrange was failing to engage but now female vocals are sending shivers down my spine and making my hairs stand on end. The treble is more extended and much clearer but stops shy of being harsh to my ears, even without treble EQ it's still more forgiving than a stock HD800. The bass is clearer and better layered, and after EQ'ing it down it no longer bleeds into the midrange. The bass is there, it's good but it's no longer trying to take center stage. Not all headphones respond well to removing bass, we got lucky in that the DT1770 has no problems with this.
  
Before my mods I was on the fence about keeping these, I was worried that since they failed to engage me they would just be collecting dust. But now with the mods I'm definitely keeping them. The sound can be summed up like this:
  
*Bass: *Much better and more layered then HD600/650. Not quite as deep, tight or layered as the HD800, but still very good (yes - the HD800 has world class bass, just give it a +3db bass boost).
*Midrange:* As good as HD600/650, and I'm not saying that lightly.
*Treble: *Clearer, airier than HD600/650. But not harsh or metallic in the way that a stock HD800 can be. A few dB down to compensate for lack of foam and other things does the trick.
*Soundstage:* Absolutely fantastic for closed cans, more precise than HD600/650. Not as big as HD800 but for closed cans very, very good.
*Musicality/intimacy: *The mods completely changed this for me. Before it felt lacking but now I wonder if it isn't as good as the HD600/650.
  
Yupp. In their current form these are keepers, they're not going anywhere.
  
If you only listen to classical or midrange focused music, and have no problems with open cans, I think you should still listen to and consider the HD600/650, and probably the new Hifiman 400S as well. But if you specifically want a closed set of cans with a neutral reference type sound, and which can play a bit of everything, these are you babies right here.
  
  
*FYI - this is how you take them apart:  *You can try the mod without going "all in" like I did. You can start with just removing the big foam piece first. If so start with removing the cushions, then pull up on the exposed plastic lip with your fingernails. It should come loose. Pull up on the inner plastic lip. Like this:
  

  
And it should come apart like this:
  

  
The plastic ring will flex a little but it's very sturdy, I'd say the risk of damaging it is pretty low. Then when you mount it back together take care to align the plastic lip in the right direction, it only goes in one way. Then you can remove the big foam piece, mount it back together, and see how you like. I'm not saying the sound change is for everyone, probably not for bassheads. But for people who like HD600/650/800 and neutrality I think it's worth trying.
  
*Update:* I made an XLR adapter cable for my tube amp (before it was straight from the DAC) and now I don't think there's a need for any EQ at all actually. It's still a tad bass heavy compared to neutral but I can live with it. Treble is not at all harsh, just extended and smooth. Very smooth. I was actually surprised at how much change there was in powering the cans from my tube amp, seems these cans are very transparent and respond very well to tube amps just like the T1 and HD800 does. Here's the complete rig now. Sounds great! A little bit like the HE-500 actually, a pretty fun powerful sound but also detailed and extended.
  

  
That's it from me. I hope someone else wants to have a try at modding their DT-1770's at some point


----------



## thehexagonal

Quick contribution, quote from another thread.
  
 I will try the stocking solution to protect the driver from hairs and dirt.
  
 Quote:


dslayerzx said:


> ahh, the Senn mods.
> I never thought the foam on the grill side can be removed. but anyway
> 
> Yes, I would say there is big difference of sound signature after this mod. For some people, they would describe it as the "veil" is gone.
> ...


----------



## DangerToast

Wow! Thought these sounded good out of the box, but this mod takes them to another level! I didn't even go "all in," just removed the large black piece of foam sitting on top. The treble has really come alive and I feel like there's less distance between me and the music.
  
 Thank you!


----------



## TwoEars

dangertoast said:


> Wow! Thought these sounded good out of the box, but this mod takes them to another level! I didn't even go "all in," just removed the large black piece of foam sitting on top. The treble has really come alive and I feel like there's less distance between me and the music.
> 
> Thank you!


 
  
 No problem 
  
 I can't really recommend going "all-in" like I did to anyone who isn't prepared to void the warranty of their headphones. But I do think that there is a lot to be gained here by trying different foam materials and EQ'ing. I find that the stock headphones are good but a bit "stuffy" and restrictive, with some mods and EQ'ing like this you get a more "direct" feeling of the music. And it sounds like you would agree. 
  
 Removing or replacing the stock foam material with something a bit thinner is probably a sensible middle ground. I'm thinking that a computer dust filter could be a good material maybe: https://www.gardteconline.com/images/gt_sc120_m45.jpg
  
 Or the stockings method above.


----------



## Magick Man

I pulled out the foam/felt pad and have started port tuning (using blu tak), with great success.


----------



## TwoEars

magick man said:


> I pulled out the foam/felt pad and have started port tuning (using blu tak), with great success.


 
  
 Interesting, didn't think about trying that. Looking forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## Magick Man

Works like a charm, but small corrections in the size make big changes (obviously). To get the upper bass off the lower mids, cover 40% of the port on each side.


----------



## Cidious

Really nice post. I am owning a DT1770 now too and it is a lovely can but I do agree with the minor faults described above. However I am not willing to void the warranty of these things and I've decided to take a different path. 
  
 I still had a set of DT770 cans lying around... not using them for the well known flaws (ear piercing trebble especially with female vocals and heavily recessed midrange, even more flaws but these are the major ones). I could already tune these cans with the 45mm drivers in there and debug some of the flaws but I still figured I would not grab them over my Mad Dog Pros anytime. So I'm going to do it all in.
  
 I have ordered myself some 50mm Tesla drivers used in the T1 and higher end models. The DT1770 uses 45mm Tesla 2.0 drivers. I will use 600ohm 50mm Tesla drivers from the T1. Since the DT770 and the DT1770 use 45mm drivers I have to make myself a new 50mm driver frame to fit into the housing nicely. I will model these with Tinkercad and print them with a 3D printer.
  
 I will replace the cable with a mini XLR and 6.35mm Canare L-4E6S cable. I can also recommend this to the DT1770 owners out here! It makes a difference with the standard cable! Bass is more tight and full. Sounds a bit more open with my DT1770. 
  
 Internal wiring will be looked after with the same care as the rest of course.
  
 For debugging I've ordered myself a lot of stuff like raw cotton, dampening paper, foam etc etc..
  
 Also ordered some pleather DT770M pads to equal the DT1770 pleather pads.
  
  
 My goal is to make the DT770 sound better than the DT1770 and sell the DT1770 again. I would never mod such an expensive device because it would have no resell value after that. But the DT770 is a whole other story!
  
  
 I don't want to take over your thread but since I'm also going to modify almost the same kind of device it could be interesting to share mods that I run into that work well with these shells and drivers.


----------



## ABushInaMeadow

@TwoEars: How dix you removed the two smallest membrane? By cutting them?

Nice thread btw, looking forward to try this out.


----------



## TwoEars

abushinameadow said:


> @TwoEars: How dix you removed the two smallest membrane? By cutting them?
> 
> Nice thread btw, looking forward to try this out.


 
  
 I used a very small and very sharp pair of scissors (part of a swiss army knife) and cut very slowly and carefully.
  
 I have to warn you though. I'm not sure I can really recommend this mod to others. I did it, my pair sounds good now. I like it. But they sound absolutely horrible without EQ'ing. And they are more sensitive to poor recordings than stock. And they become more sensitive to the equipment you have in the chain. On the other hand they are very direct and musical now with EQ'ing.
  
 Try it without the first layer of foam first and see how you like it. If you want to go further still after that you can try second stage with EQ'ing.


----------



## ABushInaMeadow

Well, that's what I have done since my previous post and I believe I've seen quite an improvement doing so! Indeed, there is a quite a step in terms of clarity and intimacy: I believe any DT-1770 owner should try this out!
  
 I'll progress with the smallest membrane once I'll have a proper setup for EQ'ing, for now I'll try Magick Man's port tuning.


----------



## elad

Great great mod review
 for now i only try to remove the black foam and it's for sure improvment over stock
 but the highs is little to much for me in a proper volume at some songs (i also like to hear on youtube,low quality)
 the next step as i see from here is the port cover and a new upgraded cable
 i had a he400 with a pure cooper from forza audio 
 http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/category.php?id_category=36
 that was a big imporvment also,great mids and clarity but keeping the highs at the same level
 i so that Canare L-4E6S cable is also been post here,from what that i know the t1 v2 came with a 7N copper cable - is it the same on the DT1770 PRO?
 if someone also try other cables it will be great to know what was the diffrent (i send email to forza audio,but the asked me what kind of sound i want..) 
  
 my gear by the way is
 Maveric audio d2 DAC
 Rega ear mk2 AMP
  
 many thanks
 elad


----------



## Rowethren

Just removed the biggest black bit of foam and wow! What a difference, the sound stage really opened up and the clarity is miles better. Thanks for the idea


----------



## mrtnsko

This headphones are awesome modded. if u want a more open sound Don't overdamp them, 30-100 ohm output impdance.


----------



## rasmushorn

This is like the APureSound mod for HD650. I liked it on the HD650 when I had those and I did the same with my DT-1770 Pro. These are also becoming one of my favorite headphones I have had through the years. Now I am considering trying new cables for them.


----------



## aaronbrownsound (Aug 27, 2017)

Magickman, covering the bass port did wonders for the bass so far. Thanks so much for sharing!
UPDATE:
I am now using the DT1770 headphones for recording purposes and isolation. I initially found the mids recessed, highs too subdued and low end too powerful.
I ended up using leatherette pads for the best isolation, blu-tack to cover 70% the bass ports and removing the foam inserts. It's as neutral as I've gotten it with leatherette pads.
Also, it sits best on my head with the L on 3 notches and right on 1 notch for some reason.
Hope this helps someone else wanting a more neutral and forward sound with these.

ORIGINAL POST:
I tried removing the foam, which did improve the high clarity, but then the mids became so recessed in contrast that the tonal balance was way off IMO.
So far, the best sound I've gotten is by covering the bass port with blutak right around 50% and leaving the pads in. At least this way the bass isn't drowning out the mids.
Granted, I did all this today so my ears may need time to adjust to these things.
Hope for a more neutral sound in these, but they seem more tuned towards pleasing and smiley curve usage so far. The stock bass is absurdly high with pleather pads!


----------



## hyperwired (Dec 4, 2017)

Long time lurker here, I'm used to my Audeze LCD3, so on the DT-1770 Pros as a cheaper closed option for work, while I expected it to be a lot more analytical, I did expect it to have a bit of fun, and got it _mostly_, but I felt that the mids were a bit on the dry/flat side.

I didn't go "all in" - I only removed the black foam pads. After doing this, the mids _really _did open up considerably and made it a bit warmer and more fun/dynamic. I went from considering returning/selling these to absolutely keeping them. The mod did encourage a very slight amount of EQing, mostly on reducing v slightly the treble side for me, since I am used to slightly darker sound signatures - but I expect for many people it will not require any EQ at all.

I fully recommend everyone with these phones to try the first stage of this mod, which is absolutely transforming, and fully recoverable. It makes the phones more fun to listen to, while preserving all the detail.

Thanks for the thread @TwoEars


----------



## Blinxat

I got the DT1770 today and find the vocals at lower volumes to thick and rumbly. The old DT770 sounds much brighter to me. 

I will try with a bright source. But these seem a little rolled off to me in the high treble, where DT700 needs reduction in EQ from 10khz to 16khz the DT1770 could use a boost to my ears.


----------



## JoshG1217

I recognize that this thread is old, but with the Amiron wireless out now, I thought this might be relevant.

I borrowed someone else's idea about the Dt 770 BT mod and made my own with the 1770

.I purchased the following: 

1. ES 100
2. Branwavz HM5
3. Ek500s

I spent $140 in all. You have to cut the Hm5 very slightly to re-attach the plastic rings to the cups. DO NOT OVERCUT. Take a utility knife and remove 3/16" of an inch around the permiter of the opening on the back of the headphone, and they will work. Align them so the seams are at the bottom of the headphone, and align with the mini xlr plug. This makes sure that the oblong pads are set to fit your ears better than the other way. The result is more comfortable pads, more spacious sound (by removing the thick black covering to the drivers) and greater portability. I found that the increased space in the pads made me sweat less while using in the gym, that the treble increased and is more open by removing the black pads, and that the SQ difference, while present in BT vs wired, is minimal enough that the convenience in the gym is worth it for me, especially as it sounds better than any BT headphone that I have tried. I should also note that I bought e round XL pads based on someone saying that they would fit, but they are too large. Stick with the HM5's. They work great and are more comfortable than the stock pads on this.


----------



## Florimer (Jun 2, 2018)

JoshG1217 said:


> I should also note that I bought e round XL pads based on someone saying that they would fit, but they are too large. Stick with the HM5's.



I purchased sheepskin rounds (non XL) and they fit fine. The large pads are obviously too big, even judging by brainwavz own dimensions chart.
XL has 65mm hole diameter and 110 earpad diameter, that fits only AKG 701 alike (AFAIK ofcourse) while regular version is 55mm - 100mm, and that fits most beyers.

P.S. I mean i get that in gym the cord is quite annoying, but you still got to have your BT transmitter close (phone or other) so player would've done just the same for you.
That makes your mod, in my mind at least, much better for home or on the go use case scenarios...

P.P.S. Be careful with that XLR connector. In my experience running wears it down quite fast, its so long, my shoulders constantly scratched it.


----------



## JoshG1217

I put the ES100 on the headphone itself (it's shown on the Pic). Otherwise, you are correct and it would be the same level of inconvenience as just plugging into a phone in my pocket  I keep my phone in my gym bag. It only tends to skip when I leave my bag wherever I'm doing my set and walk across the gym to get water.


----------



## Kent0

Florimer said:


> I purchased sheepskin rounds (non XL) and they fit fine. The large pads are obviously too big, even judging by brainwavz own dimensions chart.
> XL has 65mm hole diameter and 110 earpad diameter, that fits only AKG 701 alike (AFAIK ofcourse) while regular version is 55mm - 100mm, and that fits most beyers.
> 
> P.S. I mean i get that in gym the cord is quite annoying, but you still got to have your BT transmitter close (phone or other) so player would've done just the same for you.
> ...




Can you please share pics of your beyer dt 1770 with the brainwavz sheepskin on them? Do they fit snugly and without overlaps? Lastly, how does it affect the sound? I would really appreciate the reply since I've been looking for good replacement pads for mine as my pleather got teared up.


----------



## Florimer (Oct 31, 2018)

Kent0 said:


> Can you please share pics of your beyer dt 1770 with the brainwavz sheepskin on them? Do they fit snugly and without overlaps? Lastly, how does it affect the sound? I would really appreciate the reply since I've been looking for good replacement pads for mine as my pleather got teared up.



Well, they are bigger and deeper than the original ones, so the effect of these pads will be pretty big. Sound stage gets much wider and bass gets a boost. However you trade a bit of clarity and separation. I'd say its an equal trade off, with enhanced comfort. Thats for me though, your results may vary.
The pads fit really good.


Spoiler



Cant add photos at the moment, here are links to imgur.
https://imgur.com/a/zQPFI1z
https://imgur.com/a/X0LrHO2


----------



## demevalos

Does anybody know if the Mini XLR is replaceable in these? I have somebody who wants to replace it with a 3.5mm jack, and I'm not sure if the swap is possible at all.


----------



## Florimer (Feb 28, 2019)

demevalos said:


> Does anybody know if the Mini XLR is replaceable in these? I have somebody who wants to replace it with a 3.5mm jack, and I'm not sure if the swap is possible at all.



It should be, the wiring inside is pretty simple. The connector is held by hot glue if i'm not mistaken, so replacing that part will be tricky. And it is likely it wont be usable after that...


----------



## demevalos

Florimer said:


> It should be, the wiring inside is pretty simple. The connector is held by hot glue if i'm not mistaken, so replacing that part will be tricky. And it is likely it wont be usable after that...



Thanks for the reply. I'm gonna give it a look on the inside when I receive them. If it's too much I'm just going to make a small adapter for them instead.


----------



## aklwarrior

Hi, I just received the Dekoni Sheepskin pads but having a quite hard time to fit on the 1770. The sawing around the fitting ring seems too thick, it just can't go into the socket. How did you managed it guys? Cheers.


----------



## demevalos

aklwarrior said:


> Hi, I just received the Dekoni Sheepskin pads but having a quite hard time to fit on the 1770. The sawing around the fitting ring seems too thick, it just can't go into the socket. How did you managed it guys? Cheers.



You can pull the ring off seen here, and that might allow you to put the pads on easier. 

https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/8319305.jpg


----------



## demevalos

demevalos said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm gonna give it a look on the inside when I receive them. If it's too much I'm just going to make a small adapter for them instead.



Also, to follow up on my project, I was able to fit a 3.5mm stereo Philmore snap-in jack in the DT 1770 with relative ease. No drilling required. The only slight issue is that the mini xlr connector is slightly larger than our 3.5mm jack, so I filled in the hole with blu tack and it works fine.

 

This mod is completely reversible. You can pop the old mini xlr back in without a problem.


----------



## aklwarrior

demevalos said:


> You can pull the ring off seen here, and that might allow you to put the pads on easier.
> 
> https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/8319305.jpg


Thank you, I forgot about it's removable.  A massive listening is coming...


----------



## aklwarrior

aklwarrior said:


> Thank you, I forgot about it's removable.  A massive listening is coming...



FYI 
from Dekoni:

They just go over the edge, not in between the plates.
Thanks!

Tal Kocen

Founder and Creative Director
Dekoni Audio, LLC
www.dekoniaudio.com


----------



## itsikhefez

Does anyone know the pinout of the 3-pin mini XLR?
Does the shield/drainwire go to one of the pins or the connector body?
I have the Switchcraft TA3FLBX connector
Thanks!


----------



## JoshG1217

Anyone know of a mini xlr to 4.4 cable that I can use on the go with my zx300? Would like 1.2 to 1.5 m. Prefer $75 or less.


----------



## demevalos

JoshG1217 said:


> Anyone know of a mini xlr to 4.4 cable that I can use on the go with my zx300? Would like 1.2 to 1.5 m. Prefer $75 or less.



I can build one for you if you wanted, shoot me a PM


----------



## demevalos

I put together a quick guide to add a detachable 3.5mm jack instead of the mini xlr connection, if anybody wanted to do that. 

https://imgur.com/a/tMd7Cn7


----------



## Mad Max

TwoEars said:


> ...
> suppose it's all there to tune the sound but you gotta remember that whenever you tune sound using foam and membranes you also take away alot of details, directness and ease in the music. In the extreme case scenario imagine listening to a pair of headphones through a pillow, how good does that sound? Ideally you want as little as possible between your ears and the headphone drivers. The more direct path the better, the rest is EQ if needed.
> ...


I came in here fearing that you would blurt the opposite of all that.
But yeah, when tweaking the sound with physical modifications, sticking stuff between the ears and the drivers should be avoided in general, something some fellow modders don't quite get around here.

Treble harshness is a result of the drivers' vibration energy radiating into the surrounding material then that material returning the vibrations to the driver (or so my pet theory goes, ha), and Dynamat Xtreme is my go-to dampening material to alleviate this situation.
 Well whatever is going on, Dynamat brings welcome improvement. Depending on where you place it, it can improve bass response, soundstaging, eliminate treble harshmess (and sometimes even some treble peaks), improve transparency, eliminate grain, and more depending on the headphone.




> If you only listen to classical or midrange focused music, and have no problems with open cans, I think you should still listen to and consider the HD600/650, and probably the new Hifiman 400S as well. But if you specifically want a closed set of cans with a neutral reference type sound, and which can play a bit of everything, these are you babies right here.


"Neutral reference" as you call it here IS the best for classical.
Basses have "sonic information" in the midrange and treble, especially midrange. Without good bass, the "foundation" of classical music will be lacking, which is not how it is meant to work, not how it is meant to be performed live. Treble affects all, even imaging to an extent, and good soundstaging is preferred, so good treble is preferable. Then the midrange cannot sound its very best without good treble, and to a lesser extent, good bass.

That said, there are plenty who consider HD600 their "neutral reference" headphone. I don't even begin to agree, but that's just me. I do not find HD600 neutral, it definitely has more of a flavor of its own than what would be "ground truth" of sound.

On a related note, HD6x0 have a pronounced "organic" quality to the sound that makes acoustic instrument timbres come through with a higher degree of "believability" or something that is uncommon among headphones. Heck, this is part of the Sennheiser house sound in general, in my experience, as you can also hear this in HD25, HD559, PX200, HD205, and so forth, to varying degrees. SRH840 and the Hifiman RE0 are a couple of "organic-sounding" outliers, akin to Sennheisers, for example. This sonic quality helps boost HD6x0's reputation as a classical can.

Lastly, I am so loving the sound of all these Tesla Beyers that have been coming out. Can't wait to score a DT1990, or I may just go with 1770 instead.


----------



## JoshG1217

Anyone done a balanced mod on these? Would love to do that, but it's beyond my expertise.


----------



## demevalos

JoshG1217 said:


> Anyone done a balanced mod on these? Would love to do that, but it's beyond my expertise.



If you take a look at my post a few up, I have a guide for replacing the mini xlr for a 3.5mm TRS. There's a TRRS version of that jack that I used, you could just use that instead:

https://www.amazon.com/Philmore-3-5...trrs&qid=1555013421&s=gateway&sr=8-2-fkmrnull

If you wanted to do a 4 pin mini xlr, I'm sure that would also be doable.


----------



## JoshG1217

Wouldn't you have to do a total headphone rewire? I was thinking like the Amiron or T5p.


----------



## demevalos

JoshG1217 said:


> Wouldn't you have to do a total headphone rewire? I was thinking like the Amiron or T5p.



There's one wire running from the left driver to the jack, as seen in this picture. https://i.imgur.com/V5FNCKA.jpg

The other wire is the one to the right side. So to do balanced, you'd just need to wire the left positive and left ground from the one wire, and then the one from the right side you'd disconnect from the left driver, cut it at the connector, and wire it to the jack.


----------



## JoshG1217 (Apr 11, 2019)

That sounds easy, but the one time I soldered, I killed the driver and ruined the headphone, so that makes me nervous.

Option wise, I think I'd prefer to send to custom cans I'm or equivalent and 2 the dual input like T5p.2.


----------



## demevalos

JoshG1217 said:


> That sounds easy, but the one time I soldered, I killed the driver and ruined the headphone, so that makes me nervous.
> 
> Option wise, I think I'd prefer to send to custom cans I'm or equivalent and 2 the dual input like T5p.2.



Opening up a hole on the other side might be more difficult than it seems, that shell is a decently thick metal.


----------



## JoshG1217

I'm open either way, just not sure I'm the guy to do it. If you want to make a youtube video showing me how, I would be more open, or if you want to tell me how much it would cost, I may be open to shipping them to you to do it, and then doing a 4.4mm cable for it at the same time. Let me know.


----------



## JoshG1217

So, mass drop is doing a 177x Go model. Z reviewed it. He hates the 1770, I guess, but tried all kids of pads on the 177x and concluded the brainwavz XL hybrid are the way to go. So, I have an XL pair lying around. I did 4-5 sets of A/B with the regular rounds, and the XL sounds better. More soundstage opens it up I guess? Better separation, fuller vocals--it just sounds better, so I put them full time.


----------



## JoshG1217

Hey guys,

Just install the damping and mass loading mod on my 1770, and then the bass port sticker, which makes the port smaller. Thoughts: It seems to smooth out the tone overall. Bass is not as boomy. Vocals seem more prominent. Treble seems a bit more refined. Isolation is improved. Totally worth the 20 minutes and $11.50. Here is the link to order: https://customcans.co.uk/s/s/index....ervice/beyerdynamic-detachable-cable-mod.html

Here is the instructional vid they made. The damping is slightly different, but not that different: there is just a circle in the middle of the back of the cup.

Really happy with these with the XL pads the I sewed (poorly), and the new mod. When music is on, I can't hear anything else in a noisy gym, and the XL gives more space and seems to increase clarity.

Note: Hard to do an A/B with 20 minutes in between, so my impressions are not totally scientific. I would need 2 pairs of 1770's side by side to be sure, but it seems that they sound better with the damping and mass loading. Not sure how to explain it, but just a bit better clarity, and separation, and maybe slightly more even, less V shaped, even though I like a V shape with good mid bass.


----------



## JoshG1217

Has anyone changed the headband? I really like the headband form the Amiron wireless, and wondering if it's something that can be changed without mailing these to custom cans UK.


----------



## JoshG1217

Man, this thread is just me now, I guess.


----------



## Florimer

JoshG1217 said:


> Man, this thread is just me now, I guess.



You can't reply to your own message 1 minute later, disappointed that noone replied yet. That's not how forums work my man ))


----------



## JoshG1217

Lol. That's not what I meant. The last few post have been me, separated by a ... Idk, more than a few minutes though. DT 1770 are old news I guess.


----------



## Florimer

It is still a good studio headphone. Just not a popular one to mod. 
And the thread is "dt-1770 mods".
So if you still want your question answered, it would be like this:
No, nobody tried Amiron headband on dt-1770


----------



## JoshG1217

Well, there you go. I guess I'll be the first.


----------



## JoshG1217

Anyone have a cable they like for these? Tona of mmcx options, but looking for a nice silver 8 core cable for these and jave found zip


----------



## jestercow

https://smile.amazon.com/Earpads-Su...ken+brainwavz&qid=1568747972&s=gateway&sr=8-2
These fit with no modifications using the stock dual-plate setup, perfect fit both aesthetically and sonically for me. I'm not a huge fan of the green, but I can live with it for how well they fit.


----------



## JoshG1217

Those look great


----------



## jestercow

I'll take a picture tonight of the fitment for reference.


----------



## selvakumar

Hi have any one tried 4pin balanced mini xlr 
*REAN RT4MPR *
http://www.rean-connectors.com/en/products/rt4mpr


----------



## demevalos

selvakumar said:


> Hi have any one tried 4pin balanced mini xlr
> *REAN RT4MPR *
> http://www.rean-connectors.com/en/products/rt4mpr



You would want a 4 pin mini xlr that has a nut on the back of the jack, instead of the front. Unless you just wanted to hot glue the jack in, which would work also but may not last forever


----------



## selvakumar

demevalos said:


> You would want a 4 pin mini xlr that has a nut on the back of the jack, instead of the front. Unless you just wanted to hot glue the jack in, which would work also but may not last forever


Massdrop dt 1770 go has a 4 pin xle


----------



## Florimer

selvakumar said:


> Hi have any one tried 4pin balanced mini xlr
> *REAN RT4MPR *
> http://www.rean-connectors.com/en/products/rt4mpr


This mod is not the easiest to revert once you do it, BTW. 
But anyhow, i actually installed a similar connector to my DT1770. Made a nice cable, 4 pin mini xlr to 2.5mm balanced. It just so happened that the 4 pin connector was faulty (i think one pin fractured inside so it did not have connection sometimes). I had no identical 4pin connector to replace it, and i did not want to revert back to 3 pin, so i just got 4 pin mini m12 instead. It is a tad bigger so fit was not perfect, but now it screws on and holds nice, and i can make a new cable pretty easily.

Maybe gonna do a few pictures tomorrow if i'll have time.


----------



## Florimer (Jan 25, 2020)

Images are way too big, sorry for that, don't know how to resize them here...
So, here are some pictures of "previous 4 pin mod", i did not make many, and now it is all redone anyway:


Spoiler: cable














Spoiler: inside the cup











And here are after:


Spoiler: connector













Spoiler: connector again













Spoiler: cable


----------



## selvakumar

can anyone post the default 3 pin xlr used with the headphone


----------



## Bjornhall

JoshG1217 said:


> So, mass drop is doing a 177x Go model. Z reviewed it. He hates the 1770, I guess, but tried all kids of pads on the 177x and concluded the brainwavz XL hybrid are the way to go. So, I have an XL pair lying around. I did 4-5 sets of A/B with the regular rounds, and the XL sounds better. More soundstage opens it up I guess? Better separation, fuller vocals--it just sounds better, so I put them full time.


How is the sound with the XL Hybrids compared to stock velour?


----------



## JoshG1217

So, I determined that the best pads for these were actually the Dekoni ones. I never cared for the 1770 Velour pads. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019QXEZHK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bjornhall

JoshG1217 said:


> So, I determined that the best pads for these were actually the Dekoni ones. I never cared for the 1770 Velour pads. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019QXEZHK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


What’s better then the XL Hybrids? In what way?


----------



## JoshG1217

Bjornhall said:


> What’s better then the XL Hybrids? In what way?


They fit better. Quality of pads seemed a little better as well


----------



## Bjornhall

JoshG1217 said:


> They fit better. Quality of pads seemed a little better as well


Alright, so nothing changed regarding sound?


----------



## omegaorgun

Does anyone know which model of pad retains bass but is comfortable. 

My 177x stock pads are a bit rigid.


----------



## Steve Guppy

FireLion said:


> Does anyone know which model of pad retains bass but is comfortable.
> 
> My 177x stock pads are a bit rigid.


Dekoni sheepskin. They fit like oem, and i can wear them for hours


----------



## Aquanote

is ti possible to mod the 1770 into a 1990? The drivers are exactly the same (beyerdynamic part nr.) as well as the amiron.

so I guess the only difference would be the outer cups which are obviously open...?  does someone have detailed pics of the 1990 vs 1770 from the inside?


----------



## Gadril

Aquanote said:


> is ti possible to mod the 1770 into a 1990? The drivers are exactly the same (beyerdynamic part nr.) as well as the amiron.
> 
> so I guess the only difference would be the outer cups which are obviously open...?  does someone have detailed pics of the 1990 vs 1770 from the inside?


The baffle design is almost identical (with the DT1990 having that black textile in front of the driver), so yea you could mod a 1770 into a 1990 with not that much work, just have to mod the cups and you should have something roughly similar to it. The DT1990 has 12 not so large holes in the middle of the cup, the venting on the outside is mostly for looks.


----------



## supersonic395

Has anyone purchased the balanced version from Custom Cans? 

I'd prefer to keep the stock sound but want a balanced option - also anyone noticed substantial improvement running these in balanced Vs SE?


----------



## JoshG1217

The 17xx are balanced. Haven't heard them though


----------



## supersonic395

JoshG1217 said:


> The 17xx are balanced. Haven't heard them though



They're 32 ohm though as well and have modded the sound as well


----------



## JoshG1217

I've heard that. Do they sound much different? I still haven't found a closed can I prefer over the 1770, though they aren't remotely portable


----------



## gimmeheadroom

supersonic395 said:


> Has anyone purchased the balanced version from Custom Cans?
> 
> I'd prefer to keep the stock sound but want a balanced option - also anyone noticed substantial improvement running these in balanced Vs SE?


Balanced cables don't change the sound other than rejecting some electrical noise. Custom Cans makes great cables at fair prices, but they will tell you that cables don't change the sound unless something is very wrong. If you don't like the sound, try different pads.


----------



## JoshG1217

The Dekoni pleather pads actually do improve thr sound. I bought a mass dampening kit from custom cans uk and did a bass port cover to help clean up the bass. I was very happy with the results. I'm trying out the Drop pandas, but if I don't like them, I'll be going back to these.

Here are the pads https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087HS8ZM3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_IMecGbYGYN2W9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## supersonic395

JoshG1217 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just install the damping and mass loading mod on my 1770, and then the bass port sticker, which makes the port smaller. Thoughts: It seems to smooth out the tone overall. Bass is not as boomy. Vocals seem more prominent. Treble seems a bit more refined. Isolation is improved. Totally worth the 20 minutes and $11.50. Here is the link to order: https://customcans.co.uk/s/s/index....ervice/beyerdynamic-detachable-cable-mod.html
> 
> ...



How does this mod affect the sub bass extension and general bass impact & slam and taming of treble? I want to upgrade from my DT 770 but with its sub bass in tact with much better mids and less hot treble


----------



## JoshG1217

Even an unmodded 1770 beats the 770. 1770 is better than the amiron, monopolize m1060 closed, denon mm400,and so on. I'm not a purist so I EQ using hiby music to make each headphone what I want, but the above mods do improve the stage and resolution. I recommend doing the mods.


----------



## supersonic395

That's great to read - I'm just so curious on how the mod affects the highs and if it smooths them out and reduces any hot spikes


----------



## AudioForLife (Apr 4, 2021)

ABushInaMeadow said:


> Well, that's what I have done since my previous post and I believe I've seen quite an improvement doing so! Indeed, there is a quite a step in terms of clarity and intimacy: I believe any DT-1770 owner should try this out!
> 
> I'll progress with the smallest membrane once I'll have a proper setup for EQ'ing, for now I'll try Magick Man's port tuning.


Do you think removing the first layer (big black filter) is better move on DT1770 Pro over DT177x, considering i will purchase either Dt177x or DT1770Pro.


----------



## TheBlackDawnR3

Thread revive.

I’ve got a pair of 177x Go that I took the all but the huge black disc of foam out of and replaced the pads with dekoni hybrids. The only issue I have left is a peak in 1khz region. I can eq it out but the perfectionist in me wants to tune it out. Any ideas?


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Feb 5, 2022)

selvakumar said:


> Hi have any one tried 4pin balanced mini xlr
> *REAN RT4MPR *
> http://www.rean-connectors.com/en/products/rt4mpr



I ordered a few of both versions of  these with nuts on the front and back. Eventually I'll do a balanced convo on some DT880/600s I have coming.



demevalos said:


> You would want a 4 pin mini xlr that has a nut on the back of the jack, instead of the front. Unless you just wanted to hot glue the jack in, which would work also but may not last forever



Thanks, why is one preferable over the other? My DT1770s are in another country and my DT880s should arrive Monday so I don't have anything to check at the moment.



TheBlackDawnR3 said:


> I’ve got a pair of 177x Go that I took the all but the huge black disc of foam out of and replaced the pads with dekoni hybrids. The only issue I have left is a peak in 1khz region. I can eq it out but the perfectionist in me wants to tune it out. Any ideas?



I would say live with it for a while unless you already have, until you're sure. I always give myself time with any new gear (I don't mod much though) because it takes me a while to hear what's going on. I'll be interested in what you come up with. I'm watching this thread.


----------



## CrazyThunderbird

I wanna contribute a little, i also have modded my 1770 pro to a 3.5mm plug and honestly it looks "like stock" in my eyes.
Have a look (just a quick phone picture)






I ordered some things:
1. CONNECTION SOCKET, LEFT HOUSING DT 1770 PRO / DT 1990 PRO
2. 3.5mm input jack (well had those laying around
3. Beyerdynamic custom Headset gear (actually got it from Beyerdynamic.de for 44€ incl. shipping)

Than the fun part began, i tapped out the mini xlr out of it's housing (managed it without breaking)




Original XLR next to the tapped out one.

Unsoldered the cable from the stock connector and soldered everything together on the 3.5mm jack, than screwed the modded one back in place -> profit?!?
Now i can use it as a headset while traveling around or when i'm on my laptop.

And if i feel like i want the miniXLR i just can open the can, screw the miniXLR in place and get back to enjoying music!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

CrazyThunderbird said:


> I wanna contribute a little, i also have modded my 1770 pro to a 3.5mm plug and honestly it looks "like stock" in my eyes.
> Have a look (just a quick phone picture)
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed! Great job


----------



## CrazyThunderbird (Oct 19, 2022)

A small update, i had to drill a little hole in between the 3.5mm jack and that "aluminum insert" (didn't damaged the can in any way, still reversible 100%) for an "anti-twist" bolt.
Well, okay the bolt is more a 1.6mm thick nail...

Drilled with a 1.5mm drill (well 1.56mm to be accurate, measured it with a digital caliper)

pushed the pin in, gave it a soft tap with a plastic hammer, done.
Now the mic doesn't rotates freely anymore! The Custom headset gear has a small groove, which fits perfectly.

I will provide a picture as soon as my photospace is available for me... actually it's super slow.

Here's my anti twist solution, looks still good imo:


----------



## CrazyThunderbird

@JoshG1217

Thanks for the heads up with the ES100:


----------



## JoshG1217

Glad you like it! I'd  change to either qudelix or ifi go blu. Go blue sounds best of the 3 but not sure of there's a clip for it. As a BT set though, you can beat that set up.


----------



## JoshG1217

JoshG1217 said:


> Glad you like it! I'd  change to either qudelix or ifi go blu. Go blue sounds best of the 3 but not sure of there's a clip for it. As a BT set though, you can beat that set up.


*can't. Can't beat that set up.


----------

